

Ask HN: what do you think of this book website  - rhhfla

Website is http://bit.ly/cD6Deh . Any and all comments welcome. Thanks
======
pkghost
I don't understand your target demo well enough to pass judgement, but I did
notice that the word bane is misspelled "bain" in one of the testimonials.
Superficially, it looks clean and corporate.

I'd also guess that you won't get a lot of great feedback here. For me, the
site design and presentation called to mind a "business for business's sake"
stereotype that I, and I expect many on HN, are a little suspicious of. I'm
not saying my reaction is fair or accurate--just observing a superficial
kneejerk--but my impression is that HN-ers are interested in business only
insofar as it is a means to achieving cool stuff, and not necessarily for its
own sake. If you think my assessment is inaccurate or undue, I'd be happy to
read your reply (and I'd also like to hear from HN if I'm off base about the
community--still getting a feel for this place). Good luck with this and the
next.

~~~
tlammens
I guess the website is just a advertising channel for that specific
book/person and not even a demo...

~~~
rhhfla
What would you to demo here

------
sorbus
Is it really necessary to use a shortened link here? There's no reason to save
space, so shortened links, to me, seem like their main purpose is to conceal
the destination.

~~~
rhhfla
Apologies

